# Looking for a Mentor the weekend of the 17th



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm planning to come into the area the 16-18th and thought I'd get a hand on some night fishing out at Pickens (or anywhere really). I'm probably rigged too light for any large sharks 9'0 Shimano that may not be stiff enough with 30lb mono. I hope to bag some Ladyfish on my ultralight during the day and use them for bait in the evening.

I'd love to meet up with someone with some experience they'd be willing to share.

I'm traditionally a trout fisherman from Wyoming but have spent enough time in the surf to be confidant about catching something... when i go out.

I'm debating on bringing a Yak when i come as it seems allot of folks use them.

Anyone interested fishing with an old soul?

:thumbup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

There a bunch of kayak guys that are always game, try looking in the kayak section.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

PM me when you get in town and we can try and get you hooked up! And I would definately bring the yak! The sharking has been hit and miss as well as the weather so bring your rain gear! UGLY


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

*Sure enough*

Will do.

Thank you very much


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Spinner, hit up either Sea Rover or myself (Kayak Threads), and we'll go yakking for some fish! Tight Lines!!! YRM


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

Feeling the love! Double thanks.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

We may be in the midst of a "tropical" situation this weekend...


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

NomoSurf, that is certainly possible. If we all make plans to fish, the weather will work around us. It knows better...I'll tell Chuck Norris. Tight lines!! YRM


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

Yah i saw that possibility. But I will have lines in the water reguardless.

With or without company.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Spinner said:


> Yah i saw that possibility. But I will have lines in the water reguardless.
> 
> With or without company.


THAT'S the spirit!! Frogg Toggs are your friend. I want to see a report!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

I saw one, but ended up picking up a nylon poncho. coming from a place that rain is like 40deg, so far i've just done rain in a light shirt so far.


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

Well no fish Friday or Saturday night. Was pleased to meet Ugly and lowprofile though, good people.

Thank you both for the introduction to Sharking, and perhaps I'll see you again in a couple weeks when I come down. (wouldn't mind a night with less rain).


----------

